
 	  How to recover a combination to a lost Master combination pad lock - timf
http://www.fusor.us/lockpick.html
======
michaelfairley
I learned this trick many years ago, and it definitely works. A friend of mine
had an old lock he didn't remember the combination to, and within five minutes
I had it opened and the combination written down for him thanks to this trick.

------
UpFromTheGut
To see how combination locks work, see
<http://woodgears.ca/combolock/index.html>. The video at the end of the page
is particularly helpful.

------
trefn
Did anyone try it? I don't have a master lock on hand.

~~~
timf
I found a Master lock that I know the combo to (I consciously tried to not let
knowing the combo influence the "where are the clicks" results).

Got 12 candidates and seven .5 numbers, just like it said. One of them was the
correct last number. Throwing away the .5 numbers left four numbers with the
same digit in the ones place and an odd man out which was indeed the correct
last number.

The modulus trick produced the correct first number in the resulting candidate
list and the second number candidate list contains the second number. So yeah,
does work on this lock (where "work" == the method results in only 100
combinations to try manually, one of which I know is correct).

------
ramidarigaz
I never knew about this trick. The only one I know is how to pop the lock open
and then reset the code.

This is really cool though.

